# Body Plugs for Spoiler holes... Where can I find them???



## specialk (Jun 21, 2006)

I went to Advance Auto Parts and I asked the lady, "do you have auto body plugs", and she replies.. "we have bondo....."

Is that what I'm going to get everywhere???

Can you tell me a store where I can find them w/o running up and down every auto parts and hardware store?

I have a home depot close by, pepboys, and Lowes.. Where do I go?

Thanks for your help, anyone.


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

Had the same problem finding them around here. Do a search and you'll find the web sites that sell them. I ended up going to the dealership and getting the plugs that they stick in the holes they make for rust proofing. Can't paint them, but they are temporary anyways.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

I got bored one day and put some tape on the little holes and spread some epoxy in the holes. then i used touch up.

had i thought for two minutes before starting I would have put the tape on the outside of the car and spread the epoxy on the inside, then just run a credit card over the outside to make it flat.

the big hole was where i started, and i had an old piece of heavy self adhesive velcro. i got it in and it stuck to the inside of the trunk then spread some epoxy (i had marine tex laying around) on that and smoothed it with a credit card.

but my car is leased, so i didnt want to do anything too permanent.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

specialk said:


> I went to Advance Auto Parts and I asked the lady, "do you have auto body plugs", and she replies.. "we have bondo....."
> 
> Is that what I'm going to get everywhere???
> 
> ...


*I am not sure but I think some of the guys on here said they found the plugs at Lowes. Don't quote me on this but for some reason I think I read that.*


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I got mine from www.topshelfperformance.com. Don't try and e-mail them or you'll be waiting a long time. Get the number off their web site and call. They were like $30 shipped and painted to match. Instructions are good too, had to file a little to get them to fit, and had to use sealer on the big plug but they tell you all that in the instructions.

Good luck,

Chris


----------



## specialk (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks Cadsbury. I'll give them a call, seems a lot easier than finding plugs and painting them.

Thanks again.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Anytime!


----------



## specialk (Jun 21, 2006)

You should all try out www.topshelfperformance.com. , called them up and for $30 shipped I get a set of plugs colormatched to my GTO.. Easy as that, paid with my Credit card and got a DHL tracking # within the Hour. They're very helpful and have a lot of OEM Holden parts available as well.

Thanks for the info again.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

will there be any discoloration or any rings from the wing being on for some time. say like a year? that would look worse.


----------



## specialk (Jun 21, 2006)

Mine's an 04 and I just took the wing off 2 days ago.. No discoloration at all. There is a rubberized sealer that is between the wing and body of the car that leaves some residue but I used a damp cloth with my spray and wash and it came clean off. 

My gto is silver so if there is any discoloration from sun damage it is not visible at all.. It may not be the same for a darker colored one though?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

get some playdough, comes in all colors!!!!!!!


----------

